# Pressure Pot



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have never used a pressure pot system, but have heard they are great for fine finish work. 

I am wanting to expand into more fine finish work, is a pressure pot system suitable for this?

And if so, what is a good system?


----------



## Poncho (Oct 14, 2008)

*Hey,,*
*I made my living for 8 years with a pressure pot system !!!*
*It all depends on what kind of finish work you plan on doing ?*
*Mine will do,, inside - outside -upside-down -planes ,trains , automobiles .*
*LOL !!!!!!! really ,mine is an Old Kelly Criswell stripe`n machine ,it holds 6gallon of paint,stain,sealer, etc. it`s great for doing jobs that you have to control Overspray and worry about fine detail . Uses most any type paint gun that requires air... or make your own from a piece of pipe and a ball shutoff , come up with any kind tip you wish and the right size hose hooked to your pressure pot and spray away....... for fine finish work ,like in a wood working shop , get you a 2 gallon pot with all the hook ups ,regulators,water filter, pop off valve to keep from blowing your tank up ...... in case your regulator dies..*
*And be damn sure you get someone to show you how to set it up and use it.*
*Pressure Pots are Dangerous !!!!!!!!!! but a good set-up will do you right when used not beyond the limit it`s made for...... and the bigger you build one the more it will do ..... But ...But...But.... nothing beats a Good Airless ..... and I said Good Airless ...... Most imporant - Listen to your elders !!! find an ole painter near thats used both.*
*Good Luck*
*Poncho*


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Right on, thanks for the info. I have a lot of experience with airless', but I wanted to move into some work with a real gorgeous finish like cabinetry, furniture, custom doors, etc. I realize there are alternative methods for each of these, but from what I have been hearing - a pressure pot is a great way to go.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Let me start off by telling you how impressed I am that you were able to make out what Poncho said. Between the bold text, overuse of commas, periods, and hyphens, it just looked like morse code to me. So not knowing what he told you, this may indeed be a repeat of what he said. 

Yes, a pressure pot system is a great investment for doing some of the more fine finishes. We use a C.A. Technologies pot with a Binks 2001 gun for lacquers and spray stains. If you're not familiar with spraying these types of finishes with a pot/hvlp there could definitely be a learning curve, but again, the investment was worth while for us.


----------



## harmonpa (Dec 20, 2015)

Typically pressure pots give the most control compared to airless as you can adjust the air and fluid pressure individually rather than on off only. Typically you want an asme rated pot as it will last for years and give you flexibility in the amount of pressure you put in the pressure pot. Binks offers their tanks with a spray gun and hose.


----------

